# SSD Prices



## thereus (Jun 16, 2017)

deleted


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been looking into a 1tb one for my HWO and it's around the £500 mark...


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, they're not cheap...1TB is around £290 - £300 if you shop around. I'm kind of hoping that they come down with m.2 being the new thing, considering their performance is better for the same price, near enough.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2017)

They haven't come down as we always expected have they? This Micron 1TB is a was a very good deal recently @239usd but has jumped up to $287 now. I own two of them. Perhaps there is a parts shortage or something else going on out there?
https://www.smithbuy.com/micron-1tb-2-5-sata-solid-state-drive-mtfddak1t0mbf-1an1zabyy.html?utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=41860667&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9MFWXLOESUTi6QNLA0qESQnoRnPPdBgxIqy-dc3DviVU78m-Pg0G308ia0kHhOZ38BVvsno2-7PbhC_Vo3aM-JevxntA&_hsmi=41860667


----------



## J-M (Jun 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> They haven't come down as we always expected have they? This Micron 1TB is a was a very good deal recently @239usd but has jumped up to $287 now. I own two of them. Perhaps there is a parts shortage or something else going on out there?
> https://www.smithbuy.com/micron-1tb-2-5-sata-solid-state-drive-mtfddak1t0mbf-1an1zabyy.html?utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=41860667&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9MFWXLOESUTi6QNLA0qESQnoRnPPdBgxIqy-dc3DviVU78m-Pg0G308ia0kHhOZ38BVvsno2-7PbhC_Vo3aM-JevxntA&_hsmi=41860667



I remember reading somewhere that SSD prices would go up because of the rising demand for smart phones, or something like that...but don't quote me on that!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2017)

There was also something about RAM prices going sky-high because factories were retooling for SSD production . Who knows LOL


----------



## J-M (Jun 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> There was also something about RAM prices going sky-high because factories were retooling for SSD production . Who knows LOL



Yeah I remember that...hopefully the prices aren't terrible when I upgrade my machine in a few months...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> There was also something about RAM prices going sky-high because factories were retooling for SSD production . Who knows LOL



RAM did indeed! I went to price out a 16GB stick and it was around $200 CDN.


----------



## J-M (Jun 20, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> RAM did indeed! I went price out a 16GB stick and it was around $200 CDN.



Jesus Christ...


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 1, 2018)

Crucial MX500 500G, 5yr Warr. $129usd Amazon/NewEgg


----------

